# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron nopeuttaminen Länsimetron ja Sipoon metron jälkeen

## kemkim

Jos joskus rakennetaan Länsimetro ja sen perään Sipoon metro, niin matkasta Länsi-Espoosta Sipooseen tulee aika pitkä ja rasittava. Vaihtoehtoina voidaan miettiä, että joko metrolta napataan osassa ruuhkavuoroja pysäkkejä reitiltä pois tai järjestetään nopea moottoritiebussi Espoon ja Sipoon välillä reittiä Länsiväylä-Kehä II-Turunväylä-Kehä I-Porvoonväylä. Muuten on turha kuvitella, että tällä välillä joukkoliikennettä viitsittäisiin käyttää.

Joten, jos tutkittaisiin tätä metron pysäkkien vähentämistä ja työmatkalaisten suosimia pikalinjoja tyyliin R-, H-, Z- ja Y-junat Keravalla ja Kirkkonummella, koska moottoritiebussista tuskin saataisiin kovin kannattavaa reittiä sen kulkiessa tärkeimpien alueiden ohi autotietä, pysähdykset tärkeillä alueilla taas hidastaisivat matkaa. 

Mitkä pysäkit matkalla olisivat sen verran vähemmän käytettyjä, että ne kannattaisi pikavuoroilta karsia pois? Helsingin keskustan tunneliasemista tuskin mikään on näin vähän käytetty, joten ne tulisivat automaattisesti mukaan. Paitsi no, Kaisaniemen voisi jättää pois, se kun on niin lähellä Rautatientoria ja Hakaniemeä, mutta loogisuuden vuoksi se kannattanee säilyttää. 

Ehkä metro voisi pysähtyä esimerkiksi näin: Kivenlahti, Matinkylä, Tapiola, Otaniemi, Ruoholahti, Kamppi, Rautatientori, Kaisaniemi, Hakaniemi, Sörnäinen, Kalasatama, Herttoniemi, Itäkeskus, tämän jälkeen Sipoon asemat. Jos haluaa esimerkiksi Kontulasta Sipooseen, olisi tässä mallissa mentävä liityntäbussilla Itäkeskukseen ja siitä metro Sipooseen. Näitä matkalaisia varten voitaisiin järjestää jokin harvakseltaan kulkeva liityntäbussi, joka lähtisi Itäkeskuksesta, kävisi läpi Mellunmäen radan tärkeimmät lähiöt ja suuntaisi sen jälkeen Sipooseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Metroa ei voi nopeuttaa tällä konstilla, koska vähemmän pysähtyvät junat eivät pääse usein pysähtyvien ohi. Junaliikenteessä tämä on mahdollista siksi, että raiteita on käytössä enemmän kuin kaksi ja asemilla on sivuraiteita. Ohi olisi päästävä siksi, että nykyisten (ja tulevien) kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvien vuorojen väliin ei mahdu enää junia. Pysähtymättömyydellä ei siten säästä mitään.

Tämä on yksi osoitus metron joustamattomuudesta ja siten huonosta soveltuvuudesta pääkaupunkiseudun tapaiseen vaihtelevaan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen.

Tietenkin kysymys on siitä, mitä metrolla tarkoitetaan. Tässä tapauksessa sillä kuitenkin tarkoitettaneen HKL:n metron teknistä ratkaisua. Onhan maailmalla fiksumpiakin metroja, mutta Raide-YVA:n yhteydessä kai kävi kaikille selväksi, ettei HKL:n metroa saa kehittää pk-seudulle sopivaan suuntaan.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

NYCin metrossa on, kuten täälläkin on mainittu, skipstop-linjoja. Siellä sitten on kyllä 3- ja 4-raiteisia osuuksiakin.

Mutta kuinka suuri on, tai olisi vuonna 2030, matkustustarve Sipoonkorvesta Matinkylään?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta kuinka suuri on, tai olisi vuonna 2030, matkustustarve Sipoonkorvesta Matinkylään?


Raide-YVA:n ennusteiden mukaan Etelä-Espoon ja Itä-Helsingin välillä 4700 matkaa/vrk, vastaa 560 hlö/h aamuhuipputuntina suuntaan. Sanoisin, että jos on puolet tästä, niin sekin on jo hyvin. Matka-aika muovipenkillä 40-50 minuuttia ei juuri houkuttele, vaikka onhan niitäkin muutama sata, jotka matkustavat päivittäin 2 h väliä Tampere - Hki - pehmeillä penkeillä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Matka-aika muovipenkillä 40-50 minuuttia ei juuri houkuttele, vaikka onhan niitäkin muutama sata, jotka matkustavat päivittäin 2 h väliä Tampere - Hki - pehmeillä penkeillä.


Siinä vaiheessa kun länsimetro otetaan käyttöön kuvittelisin että muovipenkkiset junat olisivat ainakin muutamaa ruuhkavuoroa lukunottamata taaksejäänyttä elämää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Siinä vaiheessa kun länsimetro otetaan käyttöön kuvittelisin että muovipenkkiset junat olisivat ainakin muutamaa ruuhkavuoroa lukunottamata taaksejäänyttä elämää.


Saahan sitä uskoa. Kuitenkin kun länsimetro otetaan käyttöön, on nyt käytössä olevista metrojunista käytössä kaikki muut paitsi ehkä nokkajunat. Ehkä Espoo painostaa sitten vaihtamaan penkit niihin?

Minä en kyllä ymmärrä muovipenkeistä valittamista, lyhyille kaupunkimatkoille ne ovat minusta varsin sopivat. Likaiset kangaspenkit (joita kovin monessa metrossa on) ovat mielestäni huonompia.

Ja jos puhutaan itse asiasta eli metroasemien väliinjättämisestä, niin periaatteessahan automatisointi saattaisi antaa siihen mahdollisuuden. Asemille pitäisi tehdä laituriovet, jotta aseman ohittavat junat voisivat ajaa ohi täyttä vauhtia. Junien vuoroväliä ei pitäisi sitten tihentää, vaan ajettaisiin nykyisillä vuoroväleillä, jolloin esim. joka toinen juna voisi olla 2 min nopeampi tai sitten junat voisivat jättää vuorotellen joitakin asemia väliin. Eri asia sitten, onko siinä järkeä.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Ja jos puhutaan itse asiasta eli metroasemien väliinjättämisestä, niin periaatteessahan automatisointi saattaisi antaa siihen mahdollisuuden.


Laituriovet ja monimutkaisempi automatiikka saattaisivat mahdollistaa myös sen, että ohittava juna vaihtaa vastaantulevien puolelle ohituksen ajaksi - edellyttäen että liikenteenohjaus toimii.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kun metropuolella selvästikin tunnelit on se juttu, olisi ohitus tunnelissa varmaankin kallein... öh... ei kun paras. :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Laituriovet ja monimutkaisempi automatiikka saattaisivat mahdollistaa myös sen, että ohittava juna vaihtaa vastaantulevien puolelle ohituksen ajaksi - edellyttäen että liikenteenohjaus toimii.


Mihin ihmeeseen noita laiturinovia tarvitaan? Junaliikenteessäkin matkustajat pysyvät yleensä poissa ohittavien junien alta. Jos metroasemat ovat hyvin ahtaita, ymmärrän ovet, mutta suomalaisella mitoituksella laiturinovet ovat liiottelua.

Itsemurhakandidaatit löytävät tiensä metron tai junan alle oli ovia tai ei.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laituriovet ja monimutkaisempi automatiikka saattaisivat mahdollistaa myös sen, että ohittava juna vaihtaa vastaantulevien puolelle ohituksen ajaksi - edellyttäen että liikenteenohjaus toimii.


Ei tämä ole sen enempää laituriovista kuin automatiikastakaan kiinni. Vaan käytettävistä vuoroväleistä.

Pysähtymättömyyden ansiosta nopeammin kulkeva junavuoro saavuttaa edellä kulkevaa pysähtyvää vuoroa. Metron nykyinen asemalla pysähtyminen pidentää matka-aikaa ohiajoon verrattuna 35-45 sekuntia ja asemavälien ajoaika on pysähtymättä 1-1,5 min. Edellä lähteneen hitaan ja jälkeen lähteneen nopean vuoron lähtöaikojen eroksi tarvitaan ohi ajettavien asemien määrä x 40 sek. + turvalaitteiden sallima vuoroväli (nyt 3 min). Ja tietenkin sen lisäksi mahdolisuus ohittamiseen sitten, kun se hidas juna saavutetaan. Esim. 4:llä ohi ajettavalla asemalla vuorväliksi tarvitaan 5,7 eli lähes 6 minuuttia.

Tämä johtaisi aikatauluun, jossa junia lähtee pareittain 3 minuutin välein ja sitten on pitkä väli, kunnes taas seuraava pari lähtee 3 minuutin välillä.

Mitä tämä merkitsee käytännössä? Sitä, että tämä ohiajoratkaisu alentaa radan kapasiteettia ratkaisevasti. (Kapasiteetti = lähtevien junien määrä aikayksikössä.) Tasanopeudella 20 junaa tunnissa, skip-stopilla 13 junaa. Ja tässä ei vielä pohdittu sitä, mitä ohittaminen merkitsee vastaantulevan raiteen liikenteelle. Sillä ohitus syö senkin kapasiteettia. Tosin kapasiteettihan ei ole metroradan ongelma meillä.

Mutta jos ajatellaan sitten sitä, miten tämä asia ylipäätään olisi fiksusti järjestettävissä, niin todetaan, ettei mitään metroa tällaista varten kannata ajatella. Halvemmaksi tulee rakentaa 4-raiteinen raitiotierata kuin 2-raiteinen metrorata, ja siinä 4-raiteisella raitiotieradalla eri nopeudella kulkevat junat eivät häiritse toisiaan. Lisäksi se nopeampi kiskopari voidaan rakenteaa ehkä lyhyempää reittiä kuin niiden pysäkkien kautta, joilla ei kuitenkaan pysähdytä.

TramWestin raideverkossa tällainenkin mahdollisuus muuten oli. Mutta järkevästi hoidettu raideliikennehän on Etelä-Espoossa poliittisesti kiellettyä.  :Mad:  

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mihin ihmeeseen noita laiturinovia tarvitaan?


Jos metro ohittaa aseman pysähtymättä, on suurin sallittu nopeus 30 km/h koko ohituksen ajan. Aikaa ei säästyisi kuin marginaalisesti verrattuna pysähtymiseen, koska pysähtyessä metro pystyy ajamaan melkein täyttä vauhtia laiturin päissä.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Mihin ihmeeseen noita laiturinovia tarvitaan? Junaliikenteessäkin matkustajat pysyvät yleensä poissa ohittavien junien alta.


En ole varma mitä kuukankolla oli mielessä, mutta melkoinen ilmavirran huiske siinä kävisi, jos juna pyyhältäisi ohi maksiminopeudella metrinkin päästä, jo ulkosalla, saati sitten tunnelissa. Voisipa joku horjahtaakin. Ilman ovia junien varmaan pitäisi käytännössä pudottaa nopeutta huomattavasti ohituksen ajaksi. Mikäli vastaantulevien kaistalle vaihtoa käytettäisiin, jouduttaisiin näin tosin menettelemään joka tapauksessa - elleivät vaihteet sitten kestä ajoa normaalilla matka-ajonopeudella.

----------


## Antero Alku

Metron vaihteet eivät ole nopeita vaihteita, vaan taitavat olla Sn 35 tai ehkä jopa 25, sillä ovat aika jyrkkiä.

Ja aseman ohiajonopeuden kanssa on juuri kuten Kuukanko kirjoitti.

Eli eiköhän tämä ole turhaa spekulaatiota kaiken kaikkiaan.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> En ole varma mitä kuukankolla oli mielessä, mutta melkoinen ilmavirran huiske siinä kävisi, jos juna pyyhältäisi ohi maksiminopeudella metrinkin päästä, jo ulkosalla, saati sitten tunnelissa. Voisipa joku horjahtaakin. Ilman ovia junien varmaan pitäisi käytännössä pudottaa nopeutta huomattavasti ohituksen ajaksi.



No pyyhältäähän junamaailmassa Pendoliinotkin 200 km/h esim Turengin, Lempäälän ja Viialan laiturien ohitse, kyllä siinä lakki lentää papan päästä jos sattuu seisomaan vieressä. Ja IC-junatkin sen 160 km/h. Siis tässäkin tapauksessa on papalla ja mummulla mahdollisuus seistä vaikka 10cm päässä ohimenevästä junasta. Ja metrollahan saa ajaa muutoinkin vain 80 km/h, että se on pientä se vauhti... Eilen aamulla esim Järvenpäässä oli sellaiset 100 ihmistä odottamassa paikkua, kun yhtäkkiä pendoliino kaarsi vain metrin päästä tuon väkijoukon ohitse, max nopeudella 200 km/h. Kyllä siinä moni säikähti.

----------


## Markku K

> Metron vaihteet eivät ole nopeita vaihteita, vaan taitavat olla Sn 35 tai ehkä jopa 25, sillä ovat aika jyrkkiä.


Helsingin metron vaihteet ovat pääosin 35km/h, mutta myös kahdella känntölaitteella varustettuja Sn60-vaihteita löytyy: Rautatientori-Kamppi, Kamppi-Ruoholahti ja Itäkeskuksen itäpää.




> Eli eiköhän tämä ole turhaa spekulaatiota kaiken kaikkiaan.


Ehkä, mutta mielenkiintoista keskustelua silti.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Markku K

> Jos metro ohittaa aseman pysähtymättä, on suurin sallittu nopeus 30 km/h koko ohituksen ajan.


Tarkasti ottaen 35km/h, ja koeajossa (laiturilla ei matkustajia) 60km/h. Laiturin päässä on normaalilähestymisessä vauhti kuudenkympin paikkeilla.

----------


## Markku K

> Mihin ihmeeseen noita laiturinovia tarvitaan?


Tässä(kin) asiassa voivat laituriovet olla yksi paloturvallisuutta (poistumisturvallisuutta) lisäävä asia. Kun laituri osastoidaan radasta, ei tunnelista pääse savua laiturialueelle ja edelleen liukuporraskuiluun. 
Pinta-asemat ovat sitten asia erikseen.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Tarkasti ottaen 35km/h, ja koeajossa (laiturilla ei matkustajia) 60km/h. Laiturin päässä on normaalilähestymisessä vauhti kuudenkympin paikkeilla.


Kuvalinkki

Mutta mites jos metro ohittaisi tälläiset asemat raiteita 2 ja 3 tai raidetta 2 pitkin? Siinä varmaan poistuisi nuo rajoitukset? Entä jos asemalla olisi juna pysähdyksissä jollain laituriraiteella ja ohittava juna menisi viereistä ohikulkuraidetta suuntaan tai toiseen? Olisiko siinä mitään nopeusrajoitusta?

Itse olen sitä mieltä että siitä tulee aika pitkä matka muovipenkillä yhteensoittoon jos vaikka jostain Vuosaaresta vedät metrolla jonnekin Espooseen. Ja ne Sipoon lisäykset vielä siihen... Voisi sitten myöhemmin tuota linjastoa rukata silleen et missä olisi kaikilla asemilla pysähtyviä linjoja ja sitten tuolla ylenpänäkin mainittuja skip-stop-linjoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...tulee aika pitkä matka muovipenkillä yhteensoittoon...


Taitaisi olla yksinkertaisin ja huokein ratkaisu vaihtaa muovi-istuimet pehmustettuihin istuimiin. Jossain vaiheessa M100-kalusto sitäpaitsi saavuttaa tiensä pään, joskaan ei tietenkään lähitulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Taitaisi olla yksinkertaisin ja huokein ratkaisu vaihtaa muovi-istuimet pehmustettuihin istuimiin. Jossain vaiheessa M100-kalusto sitäpaitsi saavuttaa tiensä pään, joskaan ei tietenkään lähitulevaisuudessa.


Niinpä se taitaa olla...

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Joskin Helsingin nykyisillä laituriratkaisuilla olisi tämmöinen ratkaisu parempi ja halvempi rakentaa lisää raiteita. En tiedä miten keskustan maanalaisille osuuksille mahtuisi leveyssuunnassa lisää settiä vai tuleeko siellä Helsingin kaupungin vanhat viemärit, huoltotunnelit, parkkihallit ja PV:n salaiset tunnelit vastaan ettei pystyisi rakentamaan.

Kuvalinkki

----------


## Compact

Suomen HKL:ää laajempilevikkisessä heavy-rail-systeemissä RHK rakentaa asemat nykyään juuri tällä "Bussiterminaalin" tavalla. Läpimenevät pikaraiteet jäävät keskelle ja pysähdysraiteet tulevat levikkeeseen sivulaitureille. Katsoo esimerkiksi Haarajokea ja Mäntsälää. Osittain vanhojen ratojen muutostöissäkin voidaan siirtyä tähän metodiin: Kerava, Järvenpää, Hyvinkää ja moni muu.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Läpimenevät pikaraiteet jäävät keskelle ja pysähdysraiteet tulevat levikkeeseen sivulaitureille.


Varmaankin metrossa olisi kannattava rakentaa koko matkalta kolmea tai neljää linjaraidetta kuin että vaan asemien kohdalle tuolla tavalla miten RHK rakentaa. Johtuen metron huomattavasti lyhyemmästä asemavälistä. Eli olisi reunalaituriasemia ja sitten isompia asemia millä pysähtyisi kaikki junat.

----------


## Jussi

Reunalaitureissa olisi sekin hyvä puoli, että bussipysäkit voitaisiin tehdä samaan tasoon metron kanssa, jolloin vaihto onnistuisi laiturin yli kävelemällä. Leppävaaran asemalla ja osittain myös Espoossa (ehkä muuallakin) tämä onnistuu nykyisinkin, mutta ne eivät olekaan metroasemia.

----------


## late-

> Varmaankin metrossa olisi kannattava rakentaa koko matkalta kolmea tai neljää linjaraidetta kuin että vaan asemien kohdalle tuolla tavalla miten RHK rakentaa. Johtuen metron huomattavasti lyhyemmästä asemavälistä. Eli olisi reunalaituriasemia ja sitten isompia asemia millä pysähtyisi kaikki junat.


Kuten kaupunkiradoille onkin tehty. Seuraavaksi vain pitäisikin sitten kysyä olisiko kaikkein kannattavinta tehdä maan alle pikarataa nykyistä metroa harvemmalla asemien välillä ja maan päälle sitten pikaratikkaa nykyistä metroa tiheämmällä asemien välillä ja laahemmalla tavoittavuudella. Ratikka olisi silloin yhdessä bussien kanssa pikaradan liityntää, jolla voisi myös ajaa muutaman pikaradan aseman välin kätevästi ilman vaihtoja.

Käytännössähän tämä vastaisi joidenkin saksalaisten kaupunkien S-bahnin ja Stadtbahnin yhdistelmää ja osin myös Prahan ratkaisua. Toisissa Saksan kaupungeissa toki on käytössä meikäläistä metroa vastaava sekoitus ja osassa molempia suunnasta riippuen.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Seuraavaksi vain pitäisikin sitten kysyä olisiko kaikkein kannattavinta tehdä maan alle pikarataa nykyistä metroa harvemmalla asemien välillä ja maan päälle sitten pikaratikkaa nykyistä metroa tiheämmällä asemien välillä ja laahemmalla tavoittavuudella.


Jos jätetään vaan suosiolla se pikaraitiovaunu tästä hommasta pois ja pitää metron, kun meillä semmoinen jo on, ihan vaan metrona. Sitten vaan ruvetaan suunnittelemaan lisää linjoja, raiteita, asemia tänne metroverkolle.

Suunnittelee sen pikaratikan vaikka välille Siikajärvi-Ämmässuo-Kolmperä ja pitää sen siellä...  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sitten vaan ruvetaan suunnittelemaan lisää linjoja, raiteita, asemia tänne metroverkolle.


Kustannuksista luonnollisesti täysin piittaamatta?

Tässä ketjussa ehdotettu metron "nopeuttaminen" toisi aivan marginaalisia hyötyjä ja maksaisi käytännössä saman kuin metrolinjan kokonaan uudelleen rakentaminen.

Ehdotetut asemien leventämiset ovat teknisesti täysin mahdoton ratkaisu. 
Maanalaisia luolia ei noin vain levennellä. Luolat on yleensä suunniteltu holveiksi, jolloin niiden laajentaminen on erittäin hankalaa.

Ainoa kustannustehokas ratkaisu maanalaisiin "ohitusraiteisiin" ovat täysin uudet asemat ohittavat tunnelit, tai oikeastaan käytännössä kokonaan uusi "pikametro".

Voi sitten ihmetellä, paljonko se maksaisi. Ja paljonko tällä hinnalla saisi Helsingin seudulle maanpäällisiä raiteita. Maanpäälliset raiteet kun maksavat 
1/5 - 1/10 maanpäällisistä.




> Suunnittelee sen pikaratikan vaikka välille Siikajärvi-Ämmässuo-Kolmperä ja pitää sen siellä...


Saman palvelutason tarjoava maanpäällinen pikaraitiotie maksaa 1/5 - 1/10 maanalaisen metron ja sen asemien hinnasta. Samalla investoinnilla voidaan siis rakentaa 5-10 kertaa laajempi verkosto.

Pääkaupunkiseudulla suunnitellaan pikaraitioteitä mm. Jokeri-linjoille ja Laajasaloon. 

Voinet lähettää terveisesi vaikkapa HKL:n ja YTV:n suunnitteluyksiköille ja Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan kaupunkisuunnittelijoille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kannattavin ratkaisu nopeuttamiseen siis on tyhjentää metrorata turhista asemista ja rakentaa maan päälle korvaava pikaraitioverkosto. Metro vie matkustajat Sipoosta Kivenlahteen aseminaan Itäsalmi, Kontula, Itäkeskus, Herttoniemi, Hakaniemi, Rautatientori, Tapiola, Matinkylä, Kivenlahti. Pikaraitiolinjat taasen hoitelee näiden asemien ympäriltä metroa ja busseja tehokkaammin matkustajat kotiinsa. Näin tästä raskaasta metroverkostakin saattaisi olla hyötyä.

Että semmosta... :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Maanpäälliset raiteet kun maksavat 
> 1/5 - 1/10 maanpäällisistä.


Siis...? (Häh?)  :Question:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuten kaupunkiradoille onkin tehty. Seuraavaksi vain pitäisikin sitten kysyä olisiko kaikkein kannattavinta tehdä maan alle pikarataa nykyistä metroa harvemmalla asemien välillä ja maan päälle sitten pikaratikkaa nykyistä metroa tiheämmällä asemien välillä ja laahemmalla tavoittavuudella. Ratikka olisi silloin yhdessä bussien kanssa pikaradan liityntää, jolla voisi myös ajaa muutaman pikaradan aseman välin kätevästi ilman vaihtoja.


Helsingin metrossa oli alunperin asemat aika harvassa. Myöhemmin niitä on alettu rakentaa lisää, kuten Kaisaniemi 1990-luvulla ja nyt Kalasatama. Nyt kun on kuullut miten paljon Kalasataman alueen puhdistaminen myrkyistä maksaa, niin alkaa valitettavasti epäillä hankkeen järkevyyttä. 

Kantakaupungin maanalaisten asemien verkko olisi voitu jättää harvemmaksi jos joka asemalla olisi ollut lippuhalli kummassakin päässä. Esim kolmen aseman ryhmä keskustassa Kamppi, Rautatientori ja Kaisaniemi olisivat voineet olla samaa asemaa jos Rautatientorin asemalta olis johdettu rullaportaat maan pinnalle laiturin kummastakin päästä. Silloin toinen lippuhalli olisi Mannerheimintien alla Sokoksen ja lasipalatsin välissä, ja toinen varsinaisella Rautatientorilla, Ateneumin edessä. Lisäksi olisi voitu johtaa laiturilta ylös rautatieasemalle/asematunneliin oma poikittainen rullaporras. Varsinainen Kampin asema olisi voitu silloin rakentaa vähän kauemmas länteen päin, niin että se olisi palvellut myös Leppäsuota ja Hietaniemeä. Mutta tehty mikä tehty. 

Töölön metrolinjalla sekä Pisaralla on asemia aika harvassa, ja siellä toivon mukaan tulisi sitten uloskäynnit laitureiden kummastakin päistä. 

Kannatan Laten ehdotusta että pintajoukkoliikenne hoitaa lyhyemmät matkat keskustan sisällä ja metro ja rautatie pidemmät matkat ja yhteydet keskustasta ulos. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Siis...? (Häh?)


Joutuuko tätä aina luennoimaan?

Maanpäällinen pikaraitiotie maksaa noin 1/5 - 1/10 maanalaisesta metrosta tai pikaraitiotiestä.

Tästä on tehty Saksassa laaja vertailututkimus, josta referaatti:
http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/julkaisu/zwischen.htm

Samaa osoittavat mm. RaideYVA:n kustannuslaskelmat sekä pikaraitiotiestä Turussa ja Tampereella tehdyt laskelmat.

Kokonaan tasoerotettu metrotyyppinen rata toki on eri asia ja sen osalta kustannukset voivat olla korkeampia.

Mutta tässä keskustelussahan oli kyse siitä, että Bussiterminaalin mukaan pikaraitiotietä ei pidä suunnitella minnekään PK-seudulla vaan ainoa, mitä saa suunnitella, on metron laajentaminen ja nopeuttaminen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joutuuko tätä aina luennoimaan?
> 
> Maanpäällinen pikaraitiotie maksaa noin 1/5 - 1/10 maanalaisesta metrosta tai pikaraitiotiestä.


No tämä teksti on jo järkiperäisempää... Vilkaisepas alkujaan lainattua...  :Wink:  Kirjoitusvirheistä ei varmaan kannata alkaa luennoida, vaan ne on syytä myöntää ja korjata. Sellaisiahan sattuu kaikille. Siinä olemme (onneksi) kaikki samalla viivalla.

----------


## late-

> Kannattavin ratkaisu nopeuttamiseen siis on tyhjentää metrorata turhista asemista ja rakentaa maan päälle korvaava pikaraitioverkosto.


Käytännössä ei tietenkään nykyistä linjaa voida enää pahemmin muutella. Ohitusraiteet ovat suhteettoman kalliita eikä purkamisessakaan ole mieltä. Kyse on enemmän siitä miten pitäisi toimia uusia suuntia rakennettaessa eli pitäisikö niille pyrkiä ehdoin tahdoin aikaansaamaan sama ongelma, kun linjoja aikanaan halutaan jatkaa.

Länsimetrolla ongelma ei ole kovin paha. Jos rata joskus jatkuisi Kivenlahdesta, mikä on jo sinänsä epätodennäköistä, juna on vastassa Kauklahdessa/Kirkkonummella, joten radan pituus on rajoitettu.

Sipooseen jatkettaessa aletaan olla kipurajoilla, kun matka-aika on yli 25 minuuttia (20 min Mellunmäkeen + 2 asemaa Vantaalla) ja lisäksi tulee liityntämatka. Tätä voisi tietysti lievittää rakentamalla asutuksen kävelyetäisyydelle asemista Sipoossa, mutta niinhän ei olla tekemässä.

Käytännössä Sipoon metroasemien ympärillä liikenneyhteydet ovat kuin Keravalla, vaikka kaupunki on nimellisesti Helsinki. En halua mitenkään vähätellä Keravaa, mutta ei se ihan Helsinki ole kuitenkaan.

Hauskaa on muuten sekin, että kovin moni täällä olisi harventamassa asemia keskustassa. Juuri keskustassa metron asemien väli on minusta tasan oikein. Siellä kuuluukin olla asemia tiheässä. Näin on muillakin metroilla. Eihän tarkoitus ole tuottaa pitkää liityntämatkaa linjan molempiin päihin.

----------


## edsel

> Ohitusraiteet ovat suhteettoman kalliita...


Eikös metron rakentaminen maan alle ole edullista ja asemien rakentaminen suhteessa kalliimpaa. Kannattaisi siis varmaan porata kokonaan uusi linjaus solmukohdiksi katsottavien asemien välille (Matinkylä, Tapiola, Kamppi, Itäkeskus, Sipoo...). Tätä uutta rataa käyttäisivät sitten nopeammat pikavuorot. 

Projektina tuo taitaisi olla vähän samaa luokkaa kuin neliraiteisen kaupunkiratametron rakentaminen. Puuttuu vain rahat ja matkustajat...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tai sitten vaan yksinkertaisesti unohdetaan Espoo ja Sipoo ja jätetään ne junaliikenteen hoidettavaksi kuten muutkin ympärillä olevat kaupungit.  :Smile: 

Ja metro jätetään kulkemaan Ruoholahden ja Sörnäisten väliä. Sillä välillä se toimii hyvin lukuunottamatta muutamaa puuttuvaa uloskäyntiä Ruoholahdessa, Kaisaniemessä ja Sörnäisissä.

----------


## juhanahi

> Mitkä pysäkit matkalla olisivat sen verran vähemmän käytettyjä, että ne kannattaisi pikavuoroilta karsia pois?


Mielestäni metron yksi suurimmista vahvuuksista on sen liikennöinnin selkeys ja tiheä vuoroväli, joka ei edellytä aikataulujen ennakkoon katsomista. Jos asemia ohitettaisiin pysähtymättä, monet menettäisivät tämän ominaisuuden.

Lisäksi totuus on se, että sujuva pikaliikennöinti edellyttäisi pikajunille kokonaan omat raiteet. Joidenkin matkustajien matkojen nopeuttamisen yrittäminen saattaisikin johtaa koko metroliikenteen hidastamiseen, kun sekä hitaat että nopeat metrot joutuisivat odottelemaan laituriraiteen vapautumista tai ainakin hidastelemaan sen takia.

Rohkenen myös epäillä, että niitä matkustajia, jotka inhoavat niitä muovipenkkejä, ei juuri lohduta se, jos jokin asema ohitetaan pysähtymättä  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja metro jätetään kulkemaan Ruoholahden ja Sörnäisten väliä. Sillä välillä se toimii hyvin lukuunottamatta muutamaa puuttuvaa uloskäyntiä Ruoholahdessa, Kaisaniemessä ja Sörnäisissä.


Kun on ollut puheenaiheina myös joidenkin itä-Euroopan kaupunkien joukkoliikennejärjestelmät, niin pelkästään kantakaupungissa kulkeva metro noudattaa juuri sitä periaatetta mikä on vallassa Prahassa, Budapestissa, Varsovassa, Kiovasssa, Minskissä jne. Niissä on kussakin 2-3 metrolinjaa ristiin rastiin kaupunkia mutta ne eivät ylety kovin kauas kivikaupungista. Tämä oli ihan linjassa sosialistimaiden kaupunkirakennusperiaatteiden kanssa. 

Yksityisautoja ei ollut joka perheessä ja työmatkaliikene hoidettiin tuomalla jättiläislähiöistä ihmiset pintajoukkoliikenteellä lähimmälle laitakaupungin metroasemalle jossa oli suuri vaihtoterminaali. Se pintaliikenne oli useimmissa tapauksissa bussi, parhaimmissa tapauksissa raitiovaunu tai jonkinlainen  paikallisjuna. Yleensä rautatielähiliikenne on itä-Euroopan suurkaupungeissa täysin toisarvoisessa asemassa Helsinkiin ja pohjoismaalais-saksalaisiin suurkaupunkeihin verrattuna. Kalusto on vanhentunutta ja junat hitaita. Lähijunat ovat sähköistyksestä huolimatta lähinnä jonkinlaisia maaseutujunia. 
Pienemmissä kaupungeissa oli tehtaita ja muita työpaikkoja omasta takaa niin että pendelöinti niistä suurkaupunkeihin oli sosialismin aikaan vain pienelle joukolle välttämätöntä. Jos jonnekin kauemmas suurkaupungista rakennettiin lähiö, rakennettiin samalla sinne teollisuutta ja palvelutyöpaikkoja ja kouluja  niin että siellä voi viettää elämänsä syntymästä kuolemaan. Esim kuten Pripjatissa Kiovan lähellä oli tarkoitus....

Mutta itse asiaan, Helsingin metro ja joukkoliikenne ylipäänsä noudattaa kaikesta kritiikistä huolimatta pohjosmaisia kaupunkiliikennesuunnitteluperiaatteita, eniten on matkittu Tukholmaa ja  Osloa. Rautatielähiliikenne taas matkii aika tarkkaan Köpiksen S-banaa. Se on muuten ainoa rautatielähiliikennejärjestelmä Helsingin lisäksi jonka tiedän varmuudella että on sekä hitaita joka asemalla pysähtyviä junalinjoja että nopeia skip-stop linjoja.  

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Se pintaliikenne oli useimmissa tapauksissa bussi, parhaimmissa tapauksissa raitiovaunu tai jonkinlainen  paikallisjuna. Yleensä rautatielähiliikenne on itä-Euroopan suurkaupungeissa täysin toisarvoisessa asemassa Helsinkiin ja pohjoismaalais-saksalaisiin suurkaupunkeihin verrattuna.


Keksitkö tämän omasta päästäsi vai onko tälle joku lähde?

a) Itä-Euroopalla tarkoitetaan Itämeren ja Karpaattien itäpuolista alankoa, siis Puolaa ja Neuvostoliittoa. Molemmissa maissa jokaisessa suurehkossa kaupungissa oli raitiovaunuja. Suurimmissa kaupungeissa oli lisäksi metroja.

b) Jos tässä tapauksessa Itä-Euroopalla tarkoitetaan entisiä kommunistisia maita, niin väite tuntuu silti olevan puppua. Vai onko mielestäsi Budapestin ja Prahan raitiotiet ja lähijunat toisarvoisessa asemassa? Vertailtiin sitten matkustajamääriä tai raidekilometrejä, niin "Itä-Euroopan" suurkaupungeissa raideliikennettä on enemmän.

----------


## late-

> Mielestäni metron yksi suurimmista vahvuuksista on sen liikennöinnin selkeys ja tiheä vuoroväli, joka ei edellytä aikataulujen ennakkoon katsomista. Jos asemia ohitettaisiin pysähtymättä, monet menettäisivät tämän ominaisuuden.


Ehdottomasti olen samaa mieltä. Parin aseman ohittamisella ei voiteta käytännössä mitään, vaikka liikennemalli toista väittäisikin. Klassikkoesimerkkihän on K-juna, joka ohittaa peräti kolme asemaa ja säästää siten yli puolen tunnin kokonaismatka-ajassaan peräti kolme minuuttia. Säästö on lopultakin aivan olematon väliasemien palvelutason heikennykseen verrattuna.

Jos pikalinjoja on, niiden täytyy olla kunnolla nopeita. Rantaradan suunnalla projekti on tältä osin vielä kesken.

----------


## late-

> Kun on ollut puheenaiheina myös joidenkin itä-Euroopan kaupunkien joukkoliikennejärjestelmät, niin pelkästään kantakaupungissa kulkeva metro noudattaa juuri sitä periaatetta mikä on vallassa Prahassa, Budapestissa, Varsovassa, Kiovasssa, Minskissä jne. Niissä on kussakin 2-3 metrolinjaa ristiin rastiin kaupunkia mutta ne eivät ylety kovin kauas kivikaupungista.


Tämä nyt taas riippuu aivan täysin kivikaupungin määritelmästä. Eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa raideliikenne jatkuu yleensä kaupungin reunalle raideliikenteen tyypistä riippumatta. Kaupungin reuna taas on jyrkempi kuin meillä. Itä-Euroopassa taas on niin raskaasti rakennettuja esikaupunkeja, ettei niitäkään aina lähiöiksi tunnista.

Varsovassa ainokainen vielä keskeneräinen metrolinja ylettyy etelässä ihan reippaasti lähiön puolelle. Samoin Pietarissa metrolla pääsee kyllä aivan selkeästi lähiöön. Lähiöissä on toki paljon rakennuksia, mutta ei se niitä kaupungiksi muuta. Palveluitakin on neuvostoaikaan ollut lähiöissä runsaasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keksitkö tämän omasta päästäsi vai onko tälle joku lähde?


Sekä lähteistä että paikanpäällä käymällä.




> b) Jos tässä tapauksessa Itä-Euroopalla tarkoitetaan entisiä kommunistisia maita, niin väite tuntuu silti olevan puppua. Vai onko mielestäsi Budapestin ja Prahan raitiotiet ja lähijunat toisarvoisessa asemassa? Vertailtiin sitten matkustajamääriä tai raidekilometrejä, niin "Itä-Euroopan" suurkaupungeissa raideliikennettä on enemmän.


Nyt oli puhe nimenomaan rautatielähiliikenteestä, ja ne ovat lähinnä maaseutujunamaisesti hoidettu, nimenomaan entisessä Neuvostoliitossa, mutta myös Tsekeissä.

Budapestissa on muutama pätkä erillisiä kaupungin ylläpitämiä HEV-paikallisjunaratoja metron jatkeina, ja Varsovassakin taitaa olla oma varianttinsa.

Raidekilometrit eivät kerro koko totuutta. Junien reitit ovat hyvin pitkät mutta vuorovälit harvat.




> Eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa raideliikenne jatkuu yleensä kaupungin reunalle raideliikenteen tyypistä riippumatta.


Sitä halusin tuoda esiin että Helsinki ja muut pohjoismaiset kaupungit ovat kuuluisia "metsälähiöistään" ja se vaatii raideliikenteeltä paljon enemmän kuin tiiviissä eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa. Raideliikenteen on oltava sekä nopeaa että ulotuttava rittävän kauas.

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos pikalinjoja on, niiden täytyy olla kunnolla nopeita. Rantaradan suunnalla projekti on tältä osin vielä kesken.


Olet muuten oikeassa. Rantaradalla linjasto selkiytynee viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, kun kaupunkirata ulottuu Espoon keskukseen saakka ja A- ja E-junat yhdistetään jokaisella asemalla pysähtyväksi E-junaksi Helsinki - Espoo. Samalla U ja S nopeutunevat pienten asemien jäädessä pois pysähtymiskaavasta. Jossain liikennöintisuunnitelmassa olen nähnyt linjatunnuksen Ez, jolla tarkoitettaneen jotain uusiutuneen S:n ja U:n kaltaista nopeaa junatyyppiä, joka tarvittaessa saattaisi haarautua jonnekin Histan / Veikkolan / Lohjan suuntaan.
Helsingin metron jättäisin tältä osin rauhaan. Tietysti on lupa spekuloida kaikenlaisilla ajatuksilla ihan aivojumppatarkoituksessa, mutta ehkä kuitenkin ensi sijassa kannattaisi suunnitella "oikeasti hyödyllisiä" asioita. Tosin meikäläisen jututkaan eivät kyllä liian usein tukeudu tähän kunnianhimoiseen tavoitteeseen...  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Näyttää siltä, että metron nopeuttaminen vaatisi sen verran kalliita ratkaisuja, että samalla rahalla rakennettaisiiin kokonaan uusi linja. Siispä fiksumpaa olisi rakentaa Sipoota varten kokonaan oma rata. Sillä edellytyksellä, että sinne halutaan nimenomaan raskas rata, parasta olisi nähdäkseni rakentaa tämä rata osaksi lähiliikennejunaverkkoa. Linjaus voisi seurata alkuun ELSA:n linjausta, joka muistaakseni lähtisi jostakin Malmin aseman tienoilta ja seuraisi karkeasti Porvoon moottoritietä. Metroa voisi taasen jatkaa Kontulasta pohjoiseen sen verran, että se risteäisi tämän uuden radan ja risteyskohtaan rakennettaisiin vaihtoasema. Kaikki muut uudet asemat olisivatkin sitten Sipoon puolella.

Saataisiin rata, joka tarjoaisi nopeat yhteydet uusille asuinalueille ja samalla saataisiin alku Porvoon suunnan radalle. Tätä rataa olisi vaivatonta laajentaa eteenpäin Porvooseen ja edelleen vaikka ELSA-radaksi. Tarvittaessa Sipoonkorven pätkä voisi jäädä erilliseksi paikallisradaksi, kuten Martinlaakson rata nyt, ja rata Porvooseen jatkuisi suorempaa reittiä.

Mahdollinen kevyempi rata on sitten vielä oma juttunsa. Uskoisin että kevyempikin rata kannattaisi toteuttaa nimenomaan RHK:n verkon kanssa yhteensopivaksi ja rakentaa alkupätkä siten että se voisi olla myöhemmin osa ELSA-rataa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Pääkaupunkiseudulla suunnitellaan pikaraitioteitä mm. Jokeri-linjoille ja Laajasaloon.


No voi sanonko mitä jos ne kyhää jonnekin Laajasaloon jonkun pikaratikan. Kyllä se metro täytyy olla. Mun mielestä siinä ole mitään järkeä suunnitella tänne lisää erilaisia raideliikennemuotoja, lisää vaan metroa. Ja sitäpaitsi mikään pikaratikka ei yllä samalle hiivattiusasteelle maailmassa kuin Helsingin metro ja M100.

Ja joskus vielä voimme matkustaa museometrojunalla(M101-102) hiivattireissun reitillä: Itäkeskus(M)-Rautatientori(M)-Ruoholahti(M)-Otaniemi(M)-Leppävaara(M)-Pitäjänmäki(M)-
Oulunkylä(M)-Viikki(M)-Itäkeskus(M)-Herttoniemi(M)-Laajasalo(M).

"Kyllä sen täytyy liukukenkä olla eikä mikään saksisanka tai yksipolvinen..."

----------


## ultrix

> No voi sanonko mitä jos ne kyhää jonnekin Laajasaloon jonkun pikaratikan. Kyllä se metro täytyy olla. Mun mielestä siinä ole mitään järkeä suunnitella tänne lisää erilaisia raideliikennemuotoja, lisää vaan metroa.


Miksi ihmeessä pitäisi kustannuksista ja matka-ajasta tinkien rakentaa Laajasaloon joku metro, jota se ei ikinä tule tarvitsemaan? Laajasalon ratikka rakennetaan 100% yhteensopivaksi nykyisen raitiotiejärjestelmän kanssa, se vain kulkee nopeammin. Laajasalo ei ikinä tule asukasmäärältään tarvitsemaan metroa, ei vaikka Santahamina muutettaisiin asuinalueeksi keskustatiheydellä.




> Ja sitäpaitsi mikään pikaratikka ei yllä samalle hiivattiusasteelle maailmassa kuin Helsingin metro ja M100.


Pelkäänpä pahoin, että paitsi M100:set, myös M200-sarja on loppuunkäytetty jo siinä vaiheessa, jos Laajasalo joskus sen metronsa saa...  :Wink:  Ja tuleehan niistä Laajasalo-Degerö-ratikoistakin joskus Suurta Hiivattia (TM)...




> Ja joskus vielä voimme matkustaa museometrojunalla(M101-102) hiivattireissun reitillä: Itäkeskus(M)-Rautatientori(M)-Ruoholahti(M)-Otaniemi(M)-Leppävaara(M)-Pitäjänmäki(M)-
> Oulunkylä(M)-Viikki(M)-Itäkeskus(M)-Herttoniemi(M)-Laajasalo(M).
> 
> "Kyllä sen täytyy liukukenkä olla eikä mikään saksisanka tai yksipolvinen..."


Ai että rakennetaan Raide-Jokeri alusta pitäen raskasmetroksi? Tätä ei ole tietääkseni aiemmin kukaan vakavasti ehdottanutkaan... Minusta raideliikennettä kuuluu rakentaa ensisijaisesti matkustajien tarpeet, ei museoliikenne (kaikessa hiivattimaisuudessaankin) silmälläpitäen.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Miksi ihmeessä pitäisi kustannuksista ja matka-ajasta tinkien rakentaa Laajasaloon joku metro, jota se ei ikinä tule tarvitsemaan? Laajasalon ratikka rakennetaan 100% yhteensopivaksi nykyisen raitiotiejärjestelmän kanssa, se vain kulkee nopeammin. Laajasalo ei ikinä tule asukasmäärältään tarvitsemaan metroa, ei vaikka Santahamina muutettaisiin asuinalueeksi keskustatiheydellä.


En minä tiedä noista asukasmäärä hommista mitään. En ole perehtynyt niihin koska en ole enkä edes yritä olla joukkoliikenteen ammattilainen.(ja *ultrix*, ) tämä kuitti ei koskenut sua.  :Wink:  Enkä ole moneenkaan muuhun asiaan perehtynyt mihin pitäisi perehtyä ja mitä pitäisi tietää jos meinaa kaiken maailman pikaratikoita ja metroja rakentaa. Mutta ei minun tarvitse koska meillä on täällä meidän poliitikkoystävämme jotka tietävät meidän puolestamme metron laajentumiseen tarvittavat ja vaadittavat asiat.




> Pelkäänpä pahoin, että paitsi M100:set, myös M200-sarja on loppuunkäytetty jo siinä vaiheessa, jos Laajasalo joskus sen metronsa saa...  Ja tuleehan niistä Laajasalo-Degerö-ratikoistakin joskus Suurta Hiivattia (TM)...


Ei pikaratikka pysty olemaan mitenkään hiivattia! Paitsi jos se on pikaratikka mallia laihian nivel perävaunulla niin sitten sitä voidaan harkita. M100:t on varmastikin lopetettu sitten joskus tulevaisuudessa. Paljos niille puhuttiin rempan jälkeen käyttöikää? 20v...




> Ai että rakennetaan Raide-Jokeri alusta pitäen raskasmetroksi? Tätä ei ole tietääkseni aiemmin kukaan vakavasti ehdottanutkaan... Minusta raideliikennettä kuuluu rakentaa ensisijaisesti matkustajien tarpeet, ei museoliikenne (kaikessa hiivattimaisuudessaankin) silmälläpitäen.


En minä sitä ole rakentamassa museoliikenteen tarpeita silmälläpitäen vaan matkustajien tarpeita silmälläpitäen. Raidejokeri olisi helppo liittää metroon Otaniemessä/Tapiolassa, varsinkin jälkimmäinen, kun on hyvä liikenteen solmukohta. Ja toisessa päässä Itäkeskukseen sitten. Siinä toinen hyvä solmukohta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Raidejokeri olisi helppo liittää metroon Otaniemessä/Tapiolassa, varsinkin jälkimmäinen, kun on hyvä liikenteen solmukohta. Ja toisessa päässä Itäkeskukseen sitten. Siinä toinen hyvä solmukohta.


Parempi mielestäni olisi saada metro liitettyä Jokeriin, nykyaikaiseen raitioliikenteeseen. M100-junat voisi ajella niille varatuille raskasradoilla eli kaupunkiradoilla. Siis, mikäli niistä ei haluta luopua. Mutta pakko oli lättähattujenkin väistyä joskus...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Keskustelu alkaa saada varsin monipuolisia ulottuvuuksia. Pidän kyllä Bussiterminaalin kohdalla erittäin kunnioitettavana ja esimerkillisenä juuri sitä, että hän tunnustaa ajattelevansa ja kirjoittavansa nimenomaan harrastuksen kannalta. Asia nimittäin on niin, että loput käyttäjät eivät juurikaan tunnusta. Aika moni esittää olettamuksiaan tosiasioina ja sitten alkaakin kinastelu. 
Voi olla, että tässä joukossa on jokin ammattilainenkin, joka on osallistunut ehkä vuosikymmenienkin ajan joukkoliikennesuunnitteluun muodossa tai toisessa. Sitten on muutama politiikkaankin lähtenyt keskustelija. Foorumi on kaikille avoin, joten kaikkien äänen tulee kuulua. Ihan kaikkea lukemaansa ei vain kannata ottaa liian vakavasti. Jos pikaratikka (tai jokin muu liikenneväline / -muoto) on jollekin ikään kuin jonkin sortin uskonto ellei peräti seksilelun korvike* (vertauskuvallisessa mielessä) - niin olkoon. Mitäs muut siitä verenpaineita alkavat nostattelemaan. Maailmassa lienee kosolti ihan oikeitakin ongelmia, joista lienee syytä olla huolestunut ihan oikeasti.

* Huono ilmaisu, mutten keksinyt oikein osuvampaakaan... :/

----------


## ultrix

> Ei pikaratikka pysty olemaan mitenkään hiivattia! Paitsi jos se on pikaratikka mallia laihian nivel perävaunulla niin sitten sitä voidaan harkita. M100:t on varmastikin lopetettu sitten joskus tulevaisuudessa. Paljos niille puhuttiin rempan jälkeen käyttöikää? 20v...


Kyllä pystyy, viimeistään siinä vaiheessa kun ensimmäisen sukupolven pikaraitiovaunut (lasketaanko VaurioTramit tähän kategoriaan?) alkavat lähentyä eläkeikää. Ei se ehkä tällä hetkellä tunnu siltä, mutta esim. rautatiemaailmassa monenko mielestä jokin Dr13 tai Dm9 oli 70-luvulla hiivattia? Tai 90-luvulla saneeraamaton Sm1/2?





> En minä sitä ole rakentamassa museoliikenteen tarpeita silmälläpitäen vaan matkustajien tarpeita silmälläpitäen. Raidejokeri olisi helppo liittää metroon Otaniemessä/Tapiolassa, varsinkin jälkimmäinen, kun on hyvä liikenteen solmukohta. Ja toisessa päässä Itäkeskukseen sitten. Siinä toinen hyvä solmukohta.


Mutta onko tarkoituksenmukaista rakentaa väkisin raskasmetroa, joka edellyttää valmiissa kaupunkirakenteessa jäykkyytensä takia tunnelirakentamista, eli asemat ovat kalliita (ja siksi harvassa), asemilta kestää vähintään pysäkinvälin verran (2 min) poistua ulos liukuportaita pitkin vain sen takia, että olisi mahdollista luoda vaihdoton (rengas)metroyhteys Jokeri-Tapiola-Keskusta-Itäkeskus-Jokeri? 

Minusta paljon parempi ratkaisu on se, että pysäkkejä on sopivan tiheästi, niiltä pääsee parissa sekunnissa pois, vaihdot on järjestetty sujuvasti, hankkeen hinta ei nouse aivan pilviin mutta matka-aika on silti lähellä metroa. Jos Itäkeskuksesta haluaa nopeasti Tapiolaan vuonna 2025, lienee parasta mennä metrolla, mutta jos Oulunkylästä haluaa mennä Leppävaaraan, on Raide-Jokeri pikaraitiotienä varmasti kilpailukykyinen metron kanssa nopeudessaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ihan kaikkea lukemaansa ei vain kannata ottaa liian vakavasti.


Totta. Ei tosiaankan kannata. Minua ei ainakaan ole syytä ottaa tosissaan. Asiani perustuu usein visioihin ja mielikuvituksen tuotteisiin eikä välttämättä ollenkaan järkeen. "Fakta" tällä foorumilla on välillä vasta haussa, joten pidän epäilyjä terveen järjen käyttönä. Ja tämähän synnyttää keskustelua, keskustelu monesti yhteisymmärryksen ja ratkaisun.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta onko tarkoituksenmukaista rakentaa väkisin raskasmetroa, joka edellyttää valmiissa kaupunkirakenteessa jäykkyytensä takia tunnelirakentamista, eli asemat ovat kalliita (ja siksi harvassa), asemilta kestää vähintään pysäkinvälin verran (2 min) poistua ulos liukuportaita pitkin vain sen takia, että olisi mahdollista luoda vaihdoton (rengas)metroyhteys Jokeri-Tapiola-Keskusta-Itäkeskus-Jokeri?


Raidejokerille löytyy aika monessa paikassa hyvä maanpäällinen käytävä ja raskasmetron tekeminen koko linjalle on turhan kallista.

Minä kuvittelisin, että Raide-jokerille tulee tunneliasemat ja -osuutta Tapiolaan ja Oulunkylään. Lisäksi varmaan Pajamäen kohdalla on tunneli.

Koko Raide-jokeria ei kannata rakentaa liian raskaasti, mutta muutamia ongelmapaikkoja kannattanee tunneloida.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyiselläkin metrokalustolla päästään hyvin lähelle K-junan nopeutta, jos vaan vähennetään pysähdyksiä. Aikataulut kyllä muodostuvat tosi haasteellisiksi nykyisellä vuorovälillä.
> 
> Vertailua:
> Rautatieasema - Kerava K-juna 34 min, 28,6 km, 12 pysähdystä, 50 km/h.
> Rautatieasema - Mellunmäki metro 20 min, 15,2 km, 13 pysähdystä, 46 km/h.


Olen joskus leikkinyt ajatuksella, että voisiko metroon saada lisää potkua, jos "pääradalla" Itäkeskus-Kamppi Mellunmäen haaran junat pysähtyisivät  vain  Itiksessä, Siilitiellä, Kulosaaressa, Sörnäisissä, Hakaniemessä, Rautatientorilla ja Kampissa, ja Vuosaaren haaran junat vain Itiksessä, Herttoniemessä, Kalasatamassa, Hakaniemessä, Kaisaniemessä, Rautatientorilal ja Kampissa. Kummankin haaran junilla 7 pysähdyspaikkaa, ja vaihtopaikkoina linjojen välillä toimisivat vain Itis, Hakaniemi, Rautatientori ja Kamppi. Vaihtaminen tapahtuisi aina samalta laiturilta. Automaatiajo sallisi vuorovälin pitämisen aika kireänäkin, vai onko joku toista mieltä? Ja jos vuoroväli ei ole se maailman tärkein, niin ainahan voi junien pituutta lisätä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen joskus leikkinyt ajatuksella, että voisiko metroon saada lisää potkua, jos "pääradalla" Itäkeskus-Kamppi Mellunmäen haaran junat pysähtyisivät  vain  Itiksessä, Siilitiellä, Kulosaaressa,...


Minun pitäisi varmaan lisätä Kaupunkiliikenne.net-sivustoon selvitys graafisesta aikataulusta ja sen ymmärtämisestä. Sen kautta selviäisi tämäkin asia.

Lopputulema tälle ajatukselle on kuitenkin se, mikä tuli esille ainakin osittain jossain muussakin viestissä. Jos joka asemalla pysähtyvät junat ajavat radan teknistä minimivuoroväliä, ei voiteta mitään sillä, että välissä on juna joka ei pysähdy joka asemalla. Koska se ei voi kulkea nopeammin kuin sitä edellä oleva joka asemalla pysähtyvä juna.

Nopeuserot ovat mahdollisia vain kapasiteettia syömällä. Se taas ei mene läpi täällä koskaan, sillä meillä ei haluta matkustaa seisten ja metrovaunua pidetään täytenä, kun siellä on ehkä enintään 2 hlö/m2 seisojia. Tämän kriteerin mukaan itämetro ajaa jo nyt maksimikapasiteetilla Kulosaaren siltaa ruuhka-aikana, vaikka matkustajia on vain 11.500 tunnissa.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Antero hyvä, taisit lukea Rainerin ehdotuksen pintapuolisesti. Siinähän ehdotetaan, että KAIKKI metrojunat jättäisivät joka toisen aseman väliin, mutta niin että ensimmäisen haaran junat eri asemat kuin toisen haaran junat. Näin ollen kaikkien junien nopeutta voidaan nostaa yhtäaikaa ja homman pitäisi toimia. Miinuksena sitten on, että vuoroväli jäisi kymmeneen minuuttiin kaikilla Itä-Helsingin asemilla Itäkeskusta lukuunottamatta.

Suurin kompastuskivi on Herttoniemen rooli isona liityntäliikenneasemana. Tietenkin Laajasalon suora raideyhteys helpottaa asiaa tulevaisuudessa. Myöskin linjaston selkeys kärsii.

Tässäkin tapauksessa kapasiteetti kärsii, koska metrojunat eivät voi ajaa aivan peräkkäin vaan edelläkulkevalla junalla on oltava aikaa pysähtyä asemalla ennen kuin perästä tuleva saman aseman skippaava juna tulee.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Antero hyvä, taisit lukea Rainerin ehdotuksen pintapuolisesti. Siinähän ehdotetaan, että KAIKKI metrojunat jättäisivät joka toisen aseman väliin, mutta niin että ensimmäisen haaran junat eri asemat kuin toisen haaran junat. Näin ollen kaikkien junien nopeutta voidaan nostaa yhtäaikaa ja homman pitäisi toimia. Miinuksena sitten on, että vuoroväli jäisi kymmeneen minuuttiin kaikilla Itä-Helsingin asemilla Itäkeskusta lukuunottamatta.


Jos automatiikka otetaan mukaan, niin vuoroväli kaikkien junien välillä voisi olla 3 min ja ohitettavilla asemilla 6 min.




> Nopeuserot ovat mahdollisia vain kapasiteettia syömällä. Se taas ei mene läpi täällä koskaan, sillä meillä ei haluta matkustaa seisten ja metrovaunua pidetään täytenä, kun siellä on ehkä enintään 2 hlö/m2 seisojia. Tämän kriteerin mukaan itämetro ajaa jo nyt maksimikapasiteetilla Kulosaaren siltaa ruuhka-aikana, vaikka matkustajia on vain 11.500 tunnissa


Kapasiteetti ei lopu jos ajetaan 3/6 min välein ja 6-vaunuisilla junilla. Täytyy muistaa että asemat jotka ajattelin skipattavaksi ovat matkustajamääriltään pienemmästä päästä (Hertsikkaa lukuunottamatta). 

Jos juna on riittävän nopea, eivät ihmiset lisäksi marise jos joutuvat seisomaan. (Vrt VR:n lähijunat, jotka pakataan kuin sardiinipurkit)




> Suurin kompastuskivi on Herttoniemen rooli isona liityntäliikenneasemana. Tietenkin Laajasalon suora raideyhteys helpottaa asiaa tulevaisuudessa. Myöskin linjaston selkeys kärsii.


Hertsikan roolia en ajatellut niin tarkkaan. Mutta jos Laajasaloon ajetaan omalla spåralla, niin rooli muuttuu. Kahden eri samalla radalla ajavan linjan linjasto on kuitenkin siedetävän selkeä verrattuna VR:n lähiliikenteen vastaavaan, joka vaatii diplomi-travellerin koulutuksen että saa mitään selvää.




> Tässäkin tapauksessa kapasiteetti kärsii, koska metrojunat eivät voi ajaa aivan peräkkäin vaan edelläkulkevalla junalla on oltava aikaa pysähtyä asemalla ennen kuin perästä tuleva saman aseman skippaava juna tulee.


Jos automaattimetro muuten pystyy 1,5 min vuoroväliin, niin tällä järjestelyllä kun junat vuorottelevat pysähdyksillä, pitää lisätä "marginaalia" toiset 1,5 min. Sillä olen päätynyt keskimäärin 3 minuutin vuoroväliin junien välillä. Jos oikein tarkaksi viilaa voi päästä 2 minuuttiin, mutta silloin on jo puuroutumisvaara, ja matkanopeutta pitää alentaa, joka syö hyödyn pois.

Kun metro pitenee länteen, voi vastaavasti joka toinen juna skipata esim Ruoholahden ja Keilaniemen ja joka toinen Kaskisaaren ja Niittymaan.

Joku, joka on aikatauluvirtuoosi ja jolla on tarkat ajoaika ja välimatkatiedot, voi laskeskella, että olisiko tällaisessa mitään järkeä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos automatiikka otetaan mukaan, niin vuoroväli kaikkien junien välillä voisi olla 3 min ja ohitettavilla asemilla 6 min.


Automatiikalla ja vuorovälillä ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään, vaan minimivuoroväli riippuu nopeudesta ja pysäkkiajasta sekä vaadistuista turvaetäisyyksistä. Ties kuinka monennen kerran muistutan, että Pariisissa on ajettu tunneliliikenteen käytännön minimivuoroväliä eli 1,5 min jo noin puoli vuosisataa ilman automaattia. Jotkut valehtelevat väittäessään, että vain automaatilla saa lyhyen vuorovälin.




> Joku, joka on aikatauluvirtuoosi ja jolla on tarkat ajoaika ja välimatkatiedot, voi laskeskella, että olisiko tällaisessa mitään järkeä.


En pidä itseäni virtuoosina, ymmärrän ainoastaan, miten aikataulu teknisesti määräytyy.

Jos lähdetään siitä, että junien ajallinen etäisyys saa olla 1,5 min (siis radan suojastus sallii tämän), näyttää äkkiä katsoen siltä, että keskimääräinen vuoroväli on silloin 1,75 min. ajettaessa vuorottelevaa joka toisella asemalla pysähtelyä. Lähtöasemalta junat lähtevät siten, että joka toinen vuoroväli on 2 min ja joka toinen on 1,5 min.

Keskimääräinen vuoroväli määrää kapasiteetin, siis 34,3 vuoroa tunnissa. Jos kaikki junat pysähtyisivät kaikilla asemilla ja lähtöaikojen väli on 1,5 min., kapasiteetti on 40 vuoroa tunnissa. Tämä vuorotteleva pysähtyminen siis hukkaa radan kapasiteettia noin 14 % tässä tapauksessa.

Tämän nyt katsoin ihan vain ruutupaperiperiaatteella ja ajatuksella, että asemalla seisonnan bruttoaika on 0,5 min. Ja junille sallitaan lyhimmillään 1,5 minuutin ajallinen etäisyys.

Vuorottelevan pysähtelyn etu on kasvava linjanopeus. Jos ajatellaan, että normaalisti pysäkkivälin aika on 2 min. lähdöstä lähtöön (kuten HKL-metrossa pääasiassa nyt on), junan linjanopeus on 30 asemaa tunnissa. Vuorottelulla kahden aseman aika on 3,5 min eli tunnissa ajetaan 34,3 asemaa. Linjanopeus kasvaa noin 14 %, näillä arvoilla ainakin näköjään saman verran kuin kapasiteetti laskee. 20 minuutin (10 asemavälin) matka lyhenee siten noin 3 minuuttia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vuorottelevan pysähtelyn etu on kasvava linjanopeus. Jos ajatellaan, että normaalisti pysäkkivälin aika on 2 min. lähdöstä lähtöön (kuten HKL-metrossa pääasiassa nyt on), junan linjanopeus on 30 asemaa tunnissa. Vuorottelulla kahden aseman aika on 3,5 min eli tunnissa ajetaan 34,3 asemaa. Linjanopeus kasvaa noin 14 %, näillä arvoilla ainakin näköjään saman verran kuin kapasiteetti laskee. 20 minuutin (10 asemavälin) matka lyhenee siten noin 3 minuuttia.


Noin pienellä erolla tälllaiseen järjestelyn ei missään nimessä nykyisessä metrossa kannata ryhtyä. Mutta jos metrotata olisikin pidempi, Sipoosta Kivenlahteen, niin voisi jo olla jotain merkitystä.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Tämän nyt katsoin ihan vain ruutupaperiperiaatteella ja ajatuksella, että asemalla seisonnan bruttoaika on 0,5 min. Ja junille sallitaan lyhimmillään 1,5 minuutin ajallinen etäisyys.
> 
> Vuorottelevan pysähtelyn etu on kasvava linjanopeus. Jos ajatellaan, että normaalisti pysäkkivälin aika on 2 min. lähdöstä lähtöön (kuten HKL-metrossa pääasiassa nyt on), junan linjanopeus on 30 asemaa tunnissa. Vuorottelulla kahden aseman aika on 3,5 min eli tunnissa ajetaan 34,3 asemaa. Linjanopeus kasvaa noin 14 %, näillä arvoilla ainakin näköjään saman verran kuin kapasiteetti laskee. 20 minuutin (10 asemavälin) matka lyhenee siten noin 3 minuuttia.


Sisältääko tuo pysähdyksen bruttoaika myös kiihdytyksen ja jarrutuksen? Eli eikö tuo kahden aseman nopeus 3,5 min ole hieman yläkanttiin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sisältääko tuo pysähdyksen bruttoaika myös kiihdytyksen ja jarrutuksen? Eli eikö tuo kahden aseman nopeus 3,5 min ole hieman yläkanttiin?


Bruttoajalla tarkoitan aikaa, jolla pysähdys pidentää aikataulua tai ajoaikaa. Tämä aika sisältää junan seisonta-ajan sekä jarrutuksessa ja kiihdytyksessä kuluvan lisäajan matkanopeuteen verrattuna. Seisonta-aika ei voi olla puoli minuuttia, jos bruttoaika on puoli minuuttia.

Puoli minuuttia bruttoajaksi on HKL-metrolle kyllä optimistinen. Käytin sitä vain yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi. On helppo piirtää ruutupaperille grafiikka siten, että yksi ruutu = yksi minuutti ja puolikas ruutu on sitten pysäkkiaika.

Jos lasketaan vähän tarkemmin, ajonopeudella 80 km/h ja keskimääräisellä jarrutuksen ja kiihdytyksen nopeudemuutoksella (toinen 0,8 ja toinen 1,2 m/s2) pysähdys ja välitön liikkeellelähtö vievät aikaa 22 sekuntia. Käytännön pysäkkiajat (pysähdyksestä liikkeellelähtöön, ovien aukioloaika on lyhyempi) HKL-metrossa ovat 15-35 sekuntia aseman käyttäjämäärästä riippuen. Siten HKL-metron bruttoajat ovat lähempänä minuuttia kuin puolta.

Kun topicin nimi on Laajasalon raideyhteys, niin otetaan tähän nyt sitten vertailun vuoksi ratikasta jotain. Katuympäristön 50 km/h nopudella ja samoilla nopeudenmuutoksilla kuin yllä pysäkin aikahävikki on 14 sekuntia. Raitioliikenteessä pysäkkiajat ilman rahastusta ovat 12-20 sekuntia, joten puoli minuuttia pätee raitioliikenteen pysähdyksen bruttoaikahävikiksi.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Noin pienellä erolla tälllaiseen järjestelyn ei missään nimessä nykyisessä metrossa kannata ryhtyä. Mutta jos metrotata olisikin pidempi, Sipoosta Kivenlahteen, niin voisi jo olla jotain merkitystä.


Lisäksi järjestely aiheuttaisi niin paljon lisää vaihtoja, että ne söisivät keskimääräisen aikasäästön olemattomiin.

----------


## petteri

> Kun topicin nimi on Laajasalon raideyhteys, niin otetaan tähän nyt sitten vertailun vuoksi ratikasta jotain. Katuympäristön 50 km/h nopudella ja samoilla nopeudenmuutoksilla kuin yllä pysäkin aikahävikki on 14 sekuntia. Raitioliikenteessä pysäkkiajat ilman rahastusta ovat 12-20 sekuntia, joten puoli minuuttia pätee raitioliikenteen pysähdyksen bruttoaikahävikiksi.


Yksittäisen pysäkin pienempi matkustajamäärä lienee tärkein syy ratikan keskimäärin lyhyempään pysähdysaikaan. 

Kuljettajarahastus on kyllä ongelma kaikessa ei-hiljaisen ajan joukkoliikenteessä, josta olisi syytä päästä eroon. Kuinkahan paljon maksaisi lippuautomaatti jokaiseen ratikkaan?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Terveen järjen vastaiset pysäkkijärjestelyt taas saattavat olla tärkein syy yksittäisten raitiovaunupysäkkien tolkuttoman pitkiin pysäkkiaikoihin. Esimerkki: Aleksilla olevalle Ylioppilastalon pysäkille mahtuu yksi vaunu kerrallaan. Kolmen vaunun letkassa tuleva viimeinen vaunu käyttää aikaa kolminkertaisen ajan tuossa paikassa sen itsensä tarpeisiin nähden.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mun mielestä koko Kulosaaren metroaseman sietää lopettaa, jos saaren asukasmäärää ei saada vähintään kaksinkertaistettua. Kulosaarelaisten tappio olisi pienempi kuin Kulosaarta kauempana asuvien helsinkiläisten voitto; varsinkin, jos metroa laajennetaan Östersundomiin.


En kannata juuri korjauksessa olevan aseman sulkemista. Mutta entäs jos Mellunmäen metrot pysähtyisivät vain osalla asemista, Vuosaaren taas sillä osalla minkä Mellunmäen metro ohitti. Molempien haarojen matka-aika pienenee sekä metron keskinopeus kasvaa eikä ohittamista, kaluston vaihtamista tai tunneleiden levennystä tarvita.

Roihupellon asema olisi myös mielekäs, sekä Puotinharjun ostoskeskuksen ja Itäkeskuksen Prisman välille uusi asema, näin radan varrelta ei olisi koskaan pitkä matka lähimmälle asemalle.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta entäs jos Mellunmäen metrot pysähtyisivät vain osalla asemista, Vuosaaren taas sillä osalla minkä Mellunmäen metro ohitti. Molempien haarojen matka-aika pienenee sekä metron keskinopeus kasvaa eikä ohittamista, kaluston vaihtamista tai tunneleiden levennystä tarvita.


Automaattimetrolle on suunniteltu 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä. Joku osaa varmaan laskea, onko tuo asemien vuorotteleminen mahdollista tuossa tahdissa, mutta yhtäkkiä katsoen aika tiukalle näyttäisi menevän. Linjat ovat lisäksi tuossa kuvassasi epäsymmetriset: Kaisaniemessä pysähtyvällä linjalla on Tapiola-Itäkeskus -välillä yksi pysäkki enemmän kuin toisella linjalla. Aheuttaisiko tuo ongelmien kasaantumista tiukalla vuorovälillä liikennöitäessä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Roihupellon asema olisi myös mielekäs, sekä Puotinharjun ostoskeskuksen ja Itäkeskuksen Prisman välille uusi asema, näin radan varrelta ei olisi koskaan pitkä matka lähimmälle asemalle.


Piirräpä tuosta graafinen aikataulu niin näet, toimiiko ajatuksesi.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta entäs jos Mellunmäen metrot pysähtyisivät vain osalla asemista, Vuosaaren taas sillä osalla minkä Mellunmäen metro ohitti.


Mulla on sellainen radikaali ja Suomessa täysin tuntematon ratkaisuehdotus, että entä jos vaan rakennettaisiin kaupunkia niiden metroasemien ympärille?

----------


## Knightrider

> Piirräpä tuosta graafinen aikataulu niin näet, toimiiko ajatuksesi.
> Antero


Metropysähdys pidentää matka-aikaa 30-60 sekuntia, joten 2,5 min päästä saapuva metro ei olisi ongelma, jos sitä tarkoitat.

Lisää pysäkkejä metrolle tarvittaisiin, niillä voitaisiin korvata esim. linjat 94 ja 94A.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:07 ----------




> Mulla on sellainen radikaali ja Suomessa täysin tuntematon ratkaisuehdotus, että entä jos vaan rakennettaisiin kaupunkia niiden metroasemien ympärille?


No menee siinä ainakin 5 vuotta että jotain saataisiin aikaiseksi tämän asian suhteen, mutta sillä välin voitaisiin käyttää ehdotustani, joka ei maksaisi mitään. Paitsi tietysti uudet asemat mutta ne eivät liity vanhojen asemien ongelmiin.

----------


## teme

> Mulla on sellainen radikaali ja Suomessa täysin tuntematon ratkaisuehdotus, että entä jos vaan rakennettaisiin kaupunkia niiden metroasemien ympärille?


Kaiken maailman partaradikaaleja sitä tännekin eksyy! Seuraavaksi varmaan ehdotat että mitä jos Itäväylä olisi ihan vaan normaali pääkatu jonka varressa on taloja, ja kenties vielä ratikkakiskot keskellä.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaiken maailman partaradikaaleja sitä tännekin eksyy!


Taitaa kyllä olla oikein risupartaradikaali, kun rohkenee tuollaista ehdottaa.

Mutta niin se vaan on, että Rastilan metroasemallakin lähiympäristö on jokseenkin autiota. Maanhan pitäisi olla kaikkein arvokkainta siinä metroaseman naapuritontilla, mutta siinä on pysäköintikenttä. Muutimme lautakunnassa siinä toimitila-asemakaavan muistaakseni opiskelija-asunnoiksi pari vuotta sitten, mutta ei ole toteutunut sekään.

Autiota tai pysäköintiä on Vuosaarenkin metroaseman lähiympäristössä. Ei ole menestyneet Herttoniemenkään tyhjät toimitilatontit välittömästi Itäväylän toisella puolella aseman vieressä, ja siinä on metro ollut jo 29 vuotta.

Se nyt on vain niin, ettei se metro yksin mitään ratkaise. Länsiväylän varsi on menestynyt ilman metroa mennen tullen paremmin kuin Itäväylän ympäristö. Ratkaiseva asia on ympäröivän kaupunkirakenteen kokonaisuus, se käy ilmi yrityksille tehdystä kyselystä siitä, miksi ne ovat sijoittuneet Länärille ja miksi eivät Itäväylälle.

Antero

----------


## Renne

Muutaman pysähdyksen poisjättäminen ei tuo merkittävää aikasäästöä. Se vain lisäisi paljon ongelmia, kuten vaihtojen määriä, sekä lisäisi odotusaikoja liityntäliikenteeseen. 

Kannattaa muistaa, että esm. Vuosaareen muutetaan yleensä tietoisena siitä, että metromatka keskustaan kestänee noin 30 min. 

Bussi Jakomäkeen menee nopeimmillaan 25min. Hyvinkäälle lähijunalla n. 40 min. Kirkkonummelle myös lähijunalla 40 min.

Tukholmassa punaisen linjan päähän Albyyn menee 40min. Ja Tukholman metro pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla.

----------


## Knightrider

> Hyvinkäälle lähijunalla n. 40 min.


Senkö takia Östersundomin (Helsinki) 40 minuuttia pitäisi hyväksyä? Metro on jo huono lähtökohta, lähijunaa voisi jatkaa Tapanilasta yhden pysäkinvälin verran Jakomäkeen, josta liityntälinjat Östersundomin eri osiin. Jakomäestä matka junalla keskustaan olisi 13-20 minuuttia riippuen pysähdysten määrästä. Ja maksaisikin paljon vähemmän. Korvaisi myös bussilinjan 77.

----------


## teme

> Senkö takia Östersundomin (Helsinki) 40 minuuttia pitäisi hyväksyä? Metro on jo huono lähtökohta, lähijunaa voisi jatkaa Tapanilasta yhden pysäkinvälin verran Jakomäkeen, josta liityntälinjat Östersundomin eri osiin. Jakomäestä matka junalla keskustaan olisi 13-20 minuuttia riippuen pysähdysten määrästä. Ja maksaisikin paljon vähemmän. Korvaisi myös bussilinjan 77.


Jos sitä päärataa lähdetään haaroittamaan niin eiköhän nyt sitten saman tien ihan Ösundomiin saakka.

----------


## Renne

Jakomäen juna saattaisi pysähtyä kaikilla asemilla.

Metro pysähtyy syystä kaikilla asemilla. Metron asemaväli on suunnilleen 1km.

Lähijunissa kilometriväliä pidetään vähintään 1,5km. Taajama-alueella se on tottakai pidempi.

R-junalla Hyvinkäälle menee 40min syystä että juna pysähtyy Pasilassa, Tikkurilassa, Keravalla, Järvenpäässä ja Jokelassa ennen Hyvinkäätä. R-juna myöskin kulkee eri nopeutta kuin metro. Sm4 huippunopeus on 160km/h ja usealla rataosuudella R-juna kulkee 120-140km/h.

T-juna, mikä kulkee öisin ja pysähtyy jokaisella asemalla, matka Hyvinkäälle kestää 80min.

Itäkeskuksen ja Matinkylän välinen metromatka kestää noin 30min. Se on nopea. Eikä se ole vertailukelpoinen lähijunalinjojen kanssa yo. syistä. Matinkylään tulee kestämään jopa huomattavan vähän minuutteja verrattuna Kauniaisiin tai Espoon keskukseen meneviin lähijunalinjoihin verrattuna.

----------


## j-lu

->Kyllä tuosta matka-ajasta Östersundomille hyvät myyntipuheet saa. Nyt voit asua Helsingissä kuin Hyvinkäällä.

Kukapa ei haluaisi?

----------


## Knightrider

> Jakomäen juna saattaisi pysähtyä kaikilla asemilla.
> 
> Metro pysähtyy syystä kaikilla asemilla. Metron asemaväli on suunnilleen 1km.
> 
> Lähijunissa kilometriväliä pidetään vähintään 1,5km. Taajama-alueella se on tottakai pidempi.
> 
> R-junalla Hyvinkäälle menee 40min syystä että juna pysähtyy Pasilassa, Tikkurilassa, Keravalla, Järvenpäässä ja Jokelassa ennen Hyvinkäätä. R-juna myöskin kulkee eri nopeutta kuin metro. Sm4 huippunopeus on 160km/h ja usealla rataosuudella R-juna kulkee 120-140km/h.
> 
> T-juna, mikä kulkee öisin ja pysähtyy jokaisella asemalla, matka Hyvinkäälle kestää 80min.
> ...


Ei ole kovin paljoa nopeampi (ks liite) Lisäksi lähijunia voi verrata metroon, niinkuin kaikkia liikennevälineitä toisiinsa. Metro on tehty metroksi, kyllä siitä olisi voinut tehdä asemia ohittavan ja yli satasta kulkevan. Lisäksi metron pitäisi pysähdellä nykyistä useammin jotta päällekkäisiä bussilinjoja voitaisiin poistaa.

Östersundomin/Jakomäen lähijuna ei tarvitsisi Malmin ja Pasilan lisäksi muita pysähdyksiä, sillä Kehärata pysähtyy jo kaikilla asemilla sekä Jakomäen ja Tapanilan välillä ei ole tarpeeksi tiheää asutusta.



> ->Kyllä tuosta matka-ajasta Östersundomille hyvät myyntipuheet saa. Nyt voit asua Helsingissä kuin Hyvinkäällä.
> 
> Kukapa ei haluaisi?


Niinpä :Smile:  En sitten tiedä moniko menee edelleen bussilla, tietysti jos se on juuri mennyt voi metro olla jopa varteenotettavahko vaihtoehto.

----------


## Renne

Helsingin metro oli aikoinaan suurimpia investointeja Suomessa. Ja on sitä edelleenkin.

Mitähän se olisi maksanut, jos siitä olisi tehty 4-raiteinen vain jotta Kulosaari voidaan ohittaa pysähtymättä.

Merkittäviä aikasäästöjä ei synny ohittamalla muutaman aseman. Asemien kohdalla joka tapauksessa tulisi hidastaa. 

Tietenkin kalusto voisi yltää nopeampaan nopeuteen, mutta asemien ollessa kilometrin välein ja keskustassa puolen kilometrin välein, ei luotimetrosta olisi hyötyä.

Metron vuoroväli on tällä hetkellä 4 min ja haaroilla 8 min. Ruuhka-aikaan kapeampi. Ei tähän mitään asemia ohittavia luotimetroja mahdu eikä tarvitse vaikka olisikin 4 raidetta. M-junan vuoroväli on n. 15 min. Kyllä metro on luksus-palvelua vaikka pysähtyykin joka asemalla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Asemien kohdalla joka tapauksessa tulisi hidastaa.


Kerro se pendolinoille, jotka ohittavat nykyisellään Jokelan aseman 200 km/h. Ja kyllä, laituriraidetta.

Ja Keravan kaupunkiradalla kulkee päivittäin jokunen kalustonsiirto 120 km/h. Ja poikkeustilanteissa vaikapa InterCity, myös 120 km/h.

Pointtina siis, asemat eivät vaikuta ohikulkevan junan nopeuksiin rautateillä. Miksi siis metrossakaan.

----------


## Jussi

> M-junan vuoroväli on n. 15 min. Kyllä metro on luksus-palvelua vaikka pysähtyykin joka asemalla.


M-junan (aikataulun mukainen) vuoroväli on arkisin Helsingistä lähtiessä 5:43-18:43 10 minuuttia ja 18:58-22:13 15 minuutta. Myös lauantaisin vuoroväli on 10 minuuttia 8:43-16:43.

----------


## jodo

> Kerro se pendolinoille, jotka ohittavat nykyisellään Jokelan aseman 200 km/h. Ja kyllä, laituriraidetta.
> 
> Ja Keravan kaupunkiradalla kulkee päivittäin jokunen kalustonsiirto 120 km/h. Ja poikkeustilanteissa vaikapa InterCity, myös 120 km/h.
> 
> Pointtina siis, asemat eivät vaikuta ohikulkevan junan nopeuksiin rautateillä. Miksi siis metrossakaan.


Nykysäännöillä asemien kohdalla pitää metrossa hidastaa, voi tietysti olla että asiat muuttuvat laituriovien tulon jälkeen.

----------


## Knightrider

2.5 min vuorovälillä onnistuisi semmoinen, että joka toinen juna pysähtyy ...Kalasatama, Herttoniemi, Roihupelto, Itäkeskus... ja joka toinen perinteisillä pysäkeillä ...Sörnäinen Kulosaari, Herttoniemi, Siilitie, Itäkeskus.
Tässä ohittavista asemista hyötyy lähes jokainen, saadaan yksi asema lisää ja matka-aika Mellunmäestä itään, jos metroa jatketaan, pysyy kohtuullisena. Todella aniharvat eivät pääsisi vaihdotta perille.

----------


## Tunni

> 2.5 min vuorovälillä onnistuisi semmoinen, että joka toinen juna pysähtyy ...Kalasatama, Herttoniemi, Roihupelto, Itäkeskus... ja joka toinen perinteisillä pysäkeillä ...Sörnäinen Kulosaari, Herttoniemi, Siilitie, Itäkeskus.
> Tässä ohittavista asemista hyötyy lähes jokainen, saadaan yksi asema lisää ja matka-aika Mellunmäestä itään, jos metroa jatketaan, pysyy kohtuullisena. Todella aniharvat eivät pääsisi vaihdotta perille.


Todella aniharvat pääsisivät perille, jos metro alkaisi jättämään asemia väliin. Minä ulkopaikkakuntalaisena käytän Helsingissä liikkuessani metroa juuri sen takia, että se on hyvin selkeä - Ruoholahden ja Itäkeskuksen välillä kaikki junat kulkevat samalla tavalla, ja asemat näkee yhdellä silmäyksellä metrokartasta. Minkälaiset opasteet laittaisit turisteja varten? Sitä paitsi metro on nyt jo esimerkiksi pikavuorobussia nopeampi, vaikka pysähdyspaikkoja on huomattavasti enemmän.

----------


## Knightrider

> Todella aniharvat pääsisivät perille, jos metro alkaisi jättämään asemia väliin. Minä ulkopaikkakuntalaisena käytän Helsingissä liikkuessani metroa juuri sen takia, että se on hyvin selkeä - Ruoholahden ja Itäkeskuksen välillä kaikki junat kulkevat samalla tavalla, ja asemat näkee yhdellä silmäyksellä metrokartasta. Minkälaiset opasteet laittaisit turisteja varten? Sitä paitsi metro on nyt jo esimerkiksi pikavuorobussia nopeampi, vaikka pysähdyspaikkoja on huomattavasti enemmän.


 Turisteja varten? Aika lailla yksinkertaiset. Kuten VR:n lähijunakartta, mutta vain kaksi viivaa. Pitää joka tapauksessa jakaa kahtia nykylinja, kun toinen jää Tapiolaan tulevaisuudessa.

Pikavuorobussia nopeampi se ei ole vain siksi, että vakiovuoro on nopeampi metrovyöhykkeellä. Kesällä siis, kun lomailijat niitä käyttävät. Talvella molemmilla menee yhtä kauan kuin metrolla. Riippuu toki mistä minne menee. Tänään menin iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan 16.15 Kampista Karhulantielle (Itäväylän pysäkki) 20 minuutissa bussilla. Pikavuoro, joka lähti samaa aikaa Kampista, saapui vasta yli 5 minuuttia myöhemmin perille. Metrolla menee Puotilaan liukuportaineen 22 min, plus toki reilu 1km kävely kotiin.

----------


## Tunni

> Turisteja varten? Aika lailla yksinkertaiset. Kuten VR:n lähijunakartta, mutta vain kaksi viivaa. Pitää joka tapauksessa jakaa kahtia nykylinja, kun toinen jää Tapiolaan tulevaisuudessa.
> 
> Pikavuorobussia nopeampi se ei ole vain siksi, että vakiovuoro on nopeampi metrovyöhykkeellä. Kesällä siis, kun lomailijat niitä käyttävät. Talvella molemmilla menee yhtä kauan kuin metrolla. Riippuu toki mistä minne menee. Tänään menin iltapäiväruuhkan aikaan 16.15 Kampista Karhulantielle (Itäväylän pysäkki) 20 minuutissa bussilla. Pikavuoro, joka lähti samaa aikaa Kampista, saapui vasta yli 5 minuuttia myöhemmin perille. Metrolla menee Puotilaan liukuportaineen 22 min, plus toki reilu 1km kävely kotiin.


Jos on menossa esim. Kulosaareen ja vain joka toinen juna menee sinne, tietysti ensimmäisenä asemalle tulee juna joka ohittaa Kulosaaren. Sitten hermostuu kun pitää odottaa. Eikö Itäkeskuksesta itään jatkavilla ole jo tarpeeksi kärsimistä, kun pitää katsoa mihin mikäkin metro on menossa!

Tietääkseni vakiobussin reitti ei ole sen kummallisempi kuin pikankaan, joten ero matka-ajassa johtuu vain siitä, että toisella on parempi tuuri liikennevaloissa tai toisella kuluu enemmän aikaa rahastamiseen. On siis turha väittää, että vakio olisi nopeampi. 

Tein viime talvena Kamppi-Itäkeskus-matkan metrolla siten, että kohti liukuportaita lähdin heti kun pikavuorobussi alkoi peruuttaa laiturista. Jouduin odottamaan bussia Itäkeskuksessa useamman minuutin, vaikka liikenneolosuhteet olivat silloin täysin tavanomaiset. Bussilla kuluu yleensä aikaa Kampista Itikseen 20-25 minuuttia. Metrolla 15 minuuttia taitaa olla aika lähellä totuutta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jos on menossa esim. Kulosaareen ja vain joka toinen juna menee sinne, tietysti ensimmäisenä asemalle tulee juna joka ohittaa Kulosaaren. Sitten hermostuu kun pitää odottaa. Eikö Itäkeskuksesta itään jatkavilla ole jo tarpeeksi kärsimistä, kun pitää katsoa mihin mikäkin metro on menossa!


Pitäisikö kaikkien lähijunien pysähtyä Käpylässäkin? Sama juttu, sillä Ruoholahti-Sörnäinen asemilta itään lähtevistä 2,35% tarvitsee Kulosaaren pysähdystä - tätä kutsuisin jo mariginaaliosuudeksi tosissani, verrattuna 97,75%:iin.

Että kyllä se erittäin pieni joukko saisi luvan odottaa jopa 10 minuuttia metroa, kuten Kontulaan menijätkin (vaikka heitä on 740% Kulosaaren matkaajista) nykyäänkin. Eikös ole ihan reilua?

Muuten, kesäisin ja viikonloppuisin, kun koululaiset eivät ole liikenteessä, Kulosaaren asemalle mennään paljon vähemmän, kuin kokonaista kahta prosenttia itään matkailijoista. Lisäksi ilman metroakin Kulosaaressa pärjättäisiin nykyisillä busseilla, mutta sitä en toki ehdota - toki he metroa tarvitsevat.

Ja eihän siinä enempää pähkäilemistä ole, kun on edelleen kaksi linjaa. Suurimman osan ei vastaisuudessakaan tarvitsisi miettiä, kumpaan linjaan menee, kun suurimpia asemia palvelee edelleen molemmat linjat. Joka laiturilla olisi linjakartta toki, en usko että kukaan eksyisi edelleenkään metroomme.



> Tietääkseni vakiobussin reitti ei ole sen kummallisempi kuin pikankaan, joten ero matka-ajassa johtuu vain siitä, että toisella on parempi tuuri liikennevaloissa tai toisella kuluu enemmän aikaa rahastamiseen. On siis turha väittää, että vakio olisi nopeampi.


Luitko mitä kirjoitin? Kirjoitin, että vakiovuoro on kesäisin nopeampi, sillä pika kerää kaikki lomailijat ja työläisiä on vähemmän.



> Tein viime talvena Kamppi-Itäkeskus-matkan metrolla siten, että kohti liukuportaita lähdin heti kun pikavuorobussi alkoi peruuttaa laiturista. Jouduin odottamaan bussia Itäkeskuksessa useamman minuutin, vaikka liikenneolosuhteet olivat silloin täysin tavanomaiset. Bussilla kuluu yleensä aikaa Kampista Itikseen 20-25 minuuttia. Metrolla 15 minuuttia taitaa olla aika lähellä totuutta.


Kauanko matkaasi siis meni, jos keskimäärin menee 20-25 min? Itse tein matkani tänään, ja on totta, että 20-25 minuuttia täyttyi viime talvena helposti, kun oli enemmän matkustajia sekä Sturenkadulla että Itäväylällä tietyöt. Ei ollut kummaakaan, jos bussi oli vasta 25-30 minuutinkin kuluttua Itäkeskuksessa. Jos olosuhteet olisivat ihanteelliset, eli kuten nyt, mutta ilman Marjaniementien ikuisia tietöitä, Itäkeskukseen pääsisi varmasti kesäisin tasan 15 minuutissa. Itse en mene metrolla, sillä se vie töihini enemmän aikaa tarkkuudesta huolimatta - kotini sekä työpaikkani ovat yli 1 km päässä metrosta, jolloin suurin osa ajasta menisi kävelyihin yhteensä.

Et VOI väittää, että metrolla menisi 15 min. Ei Puotilaan, muttei edes Itäkeskukseen. Jos Linjaopas antaa suunnasta riippuen 15-16 min matka-ajaksi, ovatko liukuportaat sitten mielestäsi joku aikaportaali? Kyllä ne nyt vaan lasketaan mukaan.

Itä-Helsingistä keskustaan pitää tuntea vuorojen tavat, Matkahuollon aikataulua katsoessa voi joutua odottamaan jopa 10 min - HSL on muokannut omia arvioitaan tarkemmiksi, jolloin niihin verrattuna bussi tulee yleisesti ottaen 3-6 min myöhässä. Porvoon liikenteen 830/835-vuorot tulevat lyhyiden etäisyyksien johdosta taas ajallaan. 870 on taas aina ja ikuisesti myöhässä. 840 tulee max. 5 min myöhässä, kunhan ei ole tietöitä. 850 ei ole koskaan sattunut vastaan, en ymmärrä mitä varten sellainen tunnus edes on, kun ei poikkea 870:stä.

Tänä kesänä matkaa hidastaa ainoastaan muutaman minuutin verran Marjaniementien tietyöt, ei muuta. Ensi talviaikatauluilla pitää muistaa, että keskustaan mennessä bussi tulee yhteensä 10-15 min aikataulustaan jäljessä. Tämä johtuu Porvoon sillan tulevasta remontista, joka kaukobusseilla vaikuttaa Helsinkiin saakka.

Yllättävän moni kulosaarelainen käyttää (ja osaa käyttää) U-linjoja hyödykseen. Siis kaikki ovat menneet/tulleet juurikin keskustasta. Sen tarkemmin en ole tutkinut, minne matkaavat, kun eivät metroa käytä.

Ja muuten, pitää olla aika hermoheikko, jos keskimäärin 4-5 minuutin odotus tekee kärsimättömäksi. Siis asemalla, jolla on vähemmän matkaajia, kuin millään muulla lähijuna- tai metroasemalla Helsingissä.

----------


## kouvo

> Pitäisikö kaikkien lähijunien pysähtyä Käpylässäkin? Sama juttu, sillä Ruoholahti-Sörnäinen asemilta itään lähtevistä 2,35% tarvitsee Kulosaaren pysähdystä - tätä kutsuisin jo mariginaaliosuudeksi tosissani, verrattuna 97,75%:iin.


Eihän tämä Käpylä-esimerkki vastaa lainkaan aiemmin kirjoittamaasi.




> 2.5 min vuorovälillä onnistuisi semmoinen, että joka toinen juna pysähtyy ...Kalasatama, Herttoniemi, Roihupelto, Itäkeskus... ja joka toinen perinteisillä pysäkeillä ...Sörnäinen Kulosaari, Herttoniemi, Siilitie, Itäkeskus.
> Tässä ohittavista asemista hyötyy lähes jokainen, saadaan yksi asema lisää ja matka-aika Mellunmäestä itään, jos metroa jatketaan, pysyy kohtuullisena. Todella aniharvat eivät pääsisi vaihdotta perille.


Tällaista "samanarvoisten" pysäkkien vuorottelukäytäntöä ei taida juurikaan missään raideliikenteessä olla käytössä, ja olettaisin että erittäin hyvästä syystä. Osalle matkustajista lankeavan marginaalisen aikasäästön vuoksi on aivan järjetöntä tehdä järjestelmästä sekava ja häiriöherkkä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tällaista "samanarvoisten" pysäkkien vuorottelukäytäntöä ei taida juurikaan missään raideliikenteessä olla käytössä, ja olettaisin että erittäin hyvästä syystä. Osalle matkustajista lankeavan marginaalisen aikasäästön vuoksi on aivan järjetöntä tehdä järjestelmästä sekava ja häiriöherkkä.


Lisäksi se ei toimi vuorovälillä, jota metrolle tavoitellaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tällaista "samanarvoisten" pysäkkien vuorottelukäytäntöä ei taida juurikaan missään raideliikenteessä olla käytössä, ja olettaisin että erittäin hyvästä syystä. Osalle matkustajista lankeavan marginaalisen aikasäästön vuoksi on aivan järjetöntä tehdä järjestelmästä sekava ja häiriöherkkä.


I- ja K-junilla on juuri sama asia, paitsi että K-juna on nopeampi. Metron tapauksessa molemmat junat olisivat hiukan nopeampia. K- ja I-junien versiossa plussaa on se, että jok'ikinen väli on vaihdoton ja miinusta, että järjestely vaatisi kaksi lisäraidetta toimiakseen kunnolla - hidastelematta ja niin, että K-juna voisi ohittaa myös Puistolan. Pikametroa ei voida tehdä samasta syystä - vuoroväli ja ratojen määrä. Siksi ainoa tapa nopeuttaa matkustamista ja lisätä asemia yhtäaikaa on juurikin tuo ehdotukseni, sillä muussa tapauksessa matka-aika tulee vain kasvamaan uusia asemia tehtäessä. Tai sitten niitä ei tehdä ja tarvitaan busseja jopa radan varteen, jotta kaikki pääsevät edes vaihdolla mukaan. Esim. linjaa 94 voisi lyhentää puoleen, 58:sta poistaa 5 min matka-aikaa/suunta ja 97:n (myös V) ja 98:n poistaa, jos Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren haaran jokaisen kahden aseman välille lisättäisiin yksi asema lisää. Mutta jos joka pysäkillä pysähdytään ja kaikkia asemia palvellaan samanvertaisina matkustajamääriä miettimättä, ei metro olisi enää yhdelläkään matkalla nopeutensa puolesta varteenotettava.

Ps. Mihin ketjuun tämä nyt kuuluu? Ja miten kuvat saa pikkuisiksi, mistä niitä voi halutessaan suurentaa?

----------


## Tunni

> Luitko mitä kirjoitin? Kirjoitin, että vakiovuoro on kesäisin nopeampi, sillä pika kerää kaikki lomailijat ja työläisiä on vähemmän.


Jos takerrutaan pikkuseikkoihin, niin riippuu siitä mitä pikavuoroa vertaillaan  :Smile:  




> Kauanko matkaasi siis meni, jos keskimäärin menee 20-25 min? Itse tein matkani tänään, ja on totta, että 20-25 minuuttia täyttyi viime talvena helposti, kun oli enemmän matkustajia sekä Sturenkadulla että Itäväylällä tietyöt. Ei ollut kummaakaan, jos bussi oli vasta 25-30 minuutinkin kuluttua Itäkeskuksessa. Jos olosuhteet olisivat ihanteelliset, eli kuten nyt, mutta ilman Marjaniementien ikuisia tietöitä, Itäkeskukseen pääsisi varmasti kesäisin tasan 15 minuutissa. Itse en mene metrolla, sillä se vie töihini enemmän aikaa tarkkuudesta huolimatta - kotini sekä työpaikkani ovat yli 1 km päässä metrosta, jolloin suurin osa ajasta menisi kävelyihin yhteensä.
> 
> Et VOI väittää, että metrolla menisi 15 min. Ei Puotilaan, muttei edes Itäkeskukseen. Jos Linjaopas antaa suunnasta riippuen 15-16 min matka-ajaksi, ovatko liukuportaat sitten mielestäsi joku aikaportaali? Kyllä ne nyt vaan lasketaan mukaan.


Liikennevälineellä tehtävälle matkalle ei voi koskaan sanoa tarkkaa kestoa. Voihan Itäkeskukseenkin mennä bussilla vaikka kolme tuntia, jos auto hajoaa matkalle. 15 minuuttia bussilla saattaisi onnistua joskus, mutta sen pohjalta en lähtisi aikataulua tekemään. Metron matka-ajasta sanoin arvion, mutta minulla ei ole tapana pitää sekuntikelloa mukana metromatkoilla. Väitän joka tapauksessa edelleen, että jos nyt tehtäisiin vaikka 10 testimatkaa Kampista Itäkeskukseen, useimmilla matkoilla metro voittaisi pikavuorobussin. Jos et usko, niin sitten tehdään ne testimatkat.

Liukuportaista: Oletetaan että lähdet liikkeelle Kampin katutasosta. Liukuportaat menevät niin metrolaitureille kuin bussilaitureillekin. Kaukoliikenneterminaalin portaat ovat vähän lyhyemmät, mutta metromatkustaja saa ajan kiinni vaikka siten että harppoo ne liukuportaat alas. Samalla saa vähän verrytellä jalkojaan, onhan kulkuvälineessä istuminenkin pitemmän päälle rankkaa.




> Ja muuten, pitää olla aika hermoheikko, jos keskimäärin 4-5 minuutin odotus tekee kärsimättömäksi. Siis asemalla, jolla on vähemmän matkaajia, kuin millään muulla lähijuna- tai metroasemalla Helsingissä.


Uskoisin ettei se aika siinä odottamisessa ole niinkään ongelma, vaan se mihin ihmiset ovat tottuneet. Esimerkki: Maaseudulla mummot saattavat tulla vartin aikaisemmin pysäkille odottamaan päivän ainoaa bussia, ja vaikka bussi olisi vielä vartin myöhässä, he ovat vain iloisia siitä että auto lopulta tulee. Jos nyt Helsingin metromatkustajille sanottaisiin, että seuraava juna tulee 30 minuutin kuluttua, varmasti monet menettäisivät hermonsa. Ja taaskaan se minuuttimäärä ei ole keskeinen asia: Jos metromatkustajille sanottaisiin, että seuraava juna tulee 25 minuutin kuluttua, olisivatko he mielestäsi 17% vähemmän hermostuneita?

----------


## j-lu

->Mielestäni kaupunkialueen raskasraide on ymmärretty tyystin väärin siinä kohtaa, kun aletaan ehdottamaan asemien väliin jättämistä. Jos reitillä on asema, jonka käyttäjämäärät ovat liian pienet, että juna olisi jollain määritellyllä mittarilla kannattavaa pysäyttää, oikea ratkaisu ei ole ohittaa asemaa pysähtymättä, vaan rakentaa niin, että käyttäjämäärät kasvavat ja perustelevat pysähtymisen. 

Suurikapasiteettinen liikenneväline lyhentää matka-aikoja ensisijaisesti siksi, että se mahdollistaa suuret rakennusmassat - tiheän asumisen, joka synnyttää palvelut ja työpaikat lähelle, joka lyhentää matka-aikoja. Liikennevälineen nopeus kilometreinä tunnissa on toissijaista.

----------

